# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Hitleri shpetimtari i Europes?

## malo666

Nuk e di a ka degjuar njeri mbi librin e ish-spiunit, antar i GRU-se, Viktor Suvorov, "Fajtori I Vertet." Ne kete liber autori hedh tezen se Stalini do ishte gati te pushtonte gjithe Evropen ne 1942. Bile me dijeni te plote qe Britania dhe Franca do i shpallnin lufte Gjermanise ai firmosi paktin me Ribbentropin per te ndare Polonine.

Personalisht mua me duket shume i besueshem ky argument. Ushtria gjermane ne fillim te luftes nuk ishte as 30 perqind e mekanizuar, furnizimet beheshin akoma me karroca me qe, Bashkimi Sovjetik ishte fuqia e dyte industriale ne bot, mundet te mblidhte gjithsej afro 30 miljon ushtar dhe kishte ne disponim afro 30,000 tanqe, kurse Hitleri kishte vetem 3000 (ketu po flasim per 41-in).  Gjithashtu Rusia kishte rezerva te panumerta per industrine, ne krahasim me Gjermanin qe pervec qymyrgurit i duheshin ti merrte te gjitha jashte shtetit (nafte nga Rumania, grure nga Ukraina, etj).

Autori aludon se Hitleri ishte ne dijeni te plote per planin e Stalinit per te pushtuar Gjermanine dhe gjithe evropen dhe prandaj vendosi qe ta kapte mat ne 41. Duke i deklaruar lufte ne surprize Stalinit ai pati mundesine qe te shpetonte Evropen perendimore nga kthetrat e komunizmit.

Fatkeqsisht pothuajse c'do gje qe ne dime mbi luften e dyte botrore eshte 99% propagande, akoma nuk kemi mesuar ta analizojme objektivisht.

Dua te dije opinionet e antareve mbi kete teme...

----------


## bl3nd

Kjo lufte ende mbetet mister
Mirepo nuk mund te thuhet shpetimtar i Evropes
Rusia ka patur fuqi te madhe por jo sa per ta pushtuar Evropen
Edhe nuk mund te thuhet se e shpetoj Evropes,pas atyre vrasjve masive qe beri.Kurresi nuk arsyetohet nje veprim i atill.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Po perderisa cdo fuqi mundohej te behej perandori, nuk eshte gje per t'u cuditur. Pastaj Rusia nder shekuj e ka pas lakmine imperialiste e shoviniste, panvaresisht se donte miqesi me fuqite e medha, per llojin e zhvillimit, teknologjite apo statusin qe kishin. Vete simboli i rrethit te lartesuar, qe ata e kane si dicka teper te madhe, tregon veten e tyrembi cdo gje tjeter. Sidoqofte, Hitleri me siguri s'e ka bere per te ndihmuar Evropen, por per qellimet e tij te cilat, te gjithe, i dime shume mire...

----------


## malo666

besoj se rusia i kishte te gjitha mundesite per te pushtuar evropen, sidomos nqs do e kishin kapur gjermanine ne befasi, mos harrojme avantazhin numerik marrmendes gjithashtu edhe industrine. imagjinoni, hitleri pushtoi zonen me te pasur nga ana industriale te rusise, dhe prape se prapi rusia vazhdoi te prodhonte me shume se gjermania.  rusia gjithashtu kishte avantazhin e luftes me nje fronte (japonia s'perbente asnje rrezik serioz se ishin preokupuar me maon dhe chiang kaishekun.  i vetmi vend qe mundet ti bente ball ishte amerike qe ishte akoma e izoluar (po flasim perpara pearl harborit).

le te tregohemi te sinqert, shpallja e luftes ndaj gjermanise qe gafa me e madhe e historise botrore, pasoja e se ciles ishte gjysma e evropes ne skllaveri dhe te shkatruar.

----------


## Erlebnisse

> besoj se rusia i kishte te gjitha mundesite per te pushtuar evropen, sidomos nqs do e kishin kapur gjermanine ne befasi, mos harrojme avantazhin numerik marrmendes gjithashtu edhe industrine. imagjinoni, hitleri pushtoi zonen me te pasur nga ana industriale te rusise, dhe prape se prapi rusia vazhdoi te prodhonte me shume se gjermania.  rusia gjithashtu kishte avantazhin e luftes me nje fronte (japonia s'perbente asnje rrezik serioz se ishin preokupuar me maon dhe chiang kaishekun.  i vetmi vend qe mundet ti bente ball ishte amerike qe ishte akoma e izoluar (po flasim perpara pearl harborit).
> 
> le te tregohemi te sinqert, shpallja e luftes ndaj gjermanise qe gafa me e madhe e historise botrore, pasoja e se ciles ishte gjysma e evropes ne skllaveri dhe te shkatruar.


Po a s'u shpall Lufta ne tetor? Kohe ne te cilen prej ftohtit humbja eshte e padiskutueshme? Nqs do ishte keshtu si thua ti, perderisa Rusia nuk do kishte deme kush e di se sa te medhaja, si eshte e mundur qe nuk arriti ta pushtonte?

E vertete eshte qe luftrat i shkaterruar ekonomikisht fuqite e medha, saqe u formua edhe plani marshall nga SHBA per te rimekembur ekonomine e ketyre, plus organizatat e medhaja me vone... (nejse eshte diskutim tjeter ky), gjithsesi nuk do kishte mundesi nje fuqi si Rusia te perballonte te gjitha keto, sepse percarja ishte vetem me gjermani e itali (edhe se kjo e dyta bente loje te dyfishte, sipas leverdise). Pastaj, po te ishin aq te zote, ato me vone paten edhe pjesen e gjermanise lindore e dmth kishin te lirshme hyrjen ne mes te Evropes, prandaj si na qenka e mundur qe s'pasken qen aq te zote te rimekemben e te vazhdojne drejt ketij qellimi pushtues Evropian. Apo do dalesh me luften e ftohte e garen qe bene me USA per krijimin e bombes atomike e te armatimeve te sofistikuara me rradhe... 
Rusia ka qene e forte, per gjeresine e territorit, edhe se territor disi jo i kalueshem, jo strategjik. Evropa nqs do i duhej, eshte thjeshte per daljen ne det (qe eshte rezerv me rendesi, por pikerisht per kete arsye nuk do ia lejonte asnje, sic po bejne edhe sot duke i terhequr shtetet e kaukazit nje nga nje, qe ne fakt tashme i perkasin e qe ia ka bere popullsine lemsh).

----------


## KokeKatrori

> Ushtria gjermane ne fillim te luftes nuk ishte as 30 perqind e mekanizuar, furnizimet beheshin akoma me karroca me qe, Bashkimi Sovjetik ishte fuqia e dyte industriale ne bot, mundet te mblidhte gjithsej afro 30 miljon ushtar dhe kishte ne disponim afro 30,000 tanqe, kurse Hitleri kishte vetem 3000 (ketu po flasim per 41-in).  Gjithashtu Rusia kishte rezerva te panumerta per industrine, ne krahasim me Gjermanin qe pervec qymyrgurit i duheshin ti merrte te gjitha jashte shtetit (nafte nga Rumania, grure nga Ukraina, etj).


Pershendetje,
kam lexuar dhe degjuar shume per luften e dyte boterore.
Nje permbledhje e shkurter e cka une besoj (nese me lejohet te shpreh mendimin tim):
- Gjermania u fut ne lufte (Hitleri ishte i suksesshem dhe arriti cka arriti) sepse sanksionet qe ju vune Gjermanise pas Luftes se I Boterore ishin thjesht poshteruese (dhe te padurueshme) per nje Komb si Gjermanet.

- Hitleri kur sulmoi Polonine - kishte nje industri (ne pergjithesi dhe lufte ne vecanti) shume te zhvilluar !!! Nuk eshte e vertete qe ishte vecse 30% e mekanizuar !! Kishte disa vjet qe pergatitej per lufte !!!

- Disiplina Gjermane e kombinuar me Demagogjine Kombetare - i bente vertet te pathyeshem Ushtaret Gjermane.

Per ta mbyllur : Nje Lufte shume e denueshme dhe makabre nga te gjitha drejtimet !!!
por (nje por i vogel) - po ta shohesh ne aspektin ushtarak ... nje kryeveper  :i terbuar: 
Krahasoheni me ditet e sotme ku USA mbledh gjysmen e botes per te sulmuar Miloshevicin apo Sadamin ... kurse Dolfi mustaqepreri vetem gishtin ne harte dinte te vinte ...

----------


## xfiles

Historine e shkruajne fitimtaret.

I perjetshem qofte kujtimi i Fyhrerit, nje njeri madheshtor, krejt tjeter nga propaganda dhjetravjeçare trushplarese qe kerkon ta tregoje si psikopat dhe shpirtlig.

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Historine e shkruajne fitimtaret.
> 
> I perjetshem qofte kujtimi i Fyhrerit, nje njeri madheshtor, krejt tjeter nga propaganda dhjetravjeçare trushplarese qe kerkon ta tregoje si psikopat dhe shpirtlig.


lol, ne fakt gjithe ato masakra vertetojne te kunderten. Jo se keto te tjeret kane qene me te mire, se kane vrare me mijera te rinje duke i derguar neper fronte lufte kot, e shpesh here duke i perdorur si kavje per te hequr mendjen e armikut, por te pakten ato qe kane vdekur kane menduar se kane vdekur per nje ideal, te pakten nuk i kane keqtrajtuar deri ne momentin e vdekjes e te pakten nuk i kane varrosur ne varre te perbashketa apo djegur e me rradh. Ndryshe nuk do ndihej akoma sot Gjermania fajtore e nuk do kishte gjithe keto ligje, qe i japim shume krah emigranteve, edhe se gjithmone me status miqesie.

----------


## malo666

era,
me fal po postimi jot mu duk shume konfuz.

kokekatrori,
qe ushtria gjermane ishte vetem 30 perqind e mekanizuar esht fakt i pamohueshem, jo opinion. imagjino tani kur kjo ushtri e theu francen brenda muajit a do kishte vend ne evrope ti bente ball stalinit nqs ai do ta kishte hequr qafe gjermanine?  te vetmet suksese qe gjermani pati ishin ato qe u bene me befasi, por sa per vazhdimesi lufte asnje njeri ne bote nuk besonte qe gjermani mundet ta vazhdonte luften per nje periudh te gjate, lufta ishte e humbur pa filluar akoma, te vetmen taktike qe kishte hitleri ishte qe le ti impresjonoje keto anglez qe te bejme nje paqe dinjitoze, por kjo nuk ndodhi per faj te churchillit.

mos harrojme gjithashtu qe pushtimi i stalinit do shiheshe si clirim nga shume proletare anembane evropes, pra do kishte tendenca ideologjike, nuk do ishte vetem lufte kombesh po lufte klasash.

sidoqofte, edhe sikur kjo hipoteze te mos ishte e vertet, une prape mendoj qe churchilli duheshe varrur ne litar per ate qe i shkaktoi evropes dhe anglise (falimentoj si shtet dhe si perandori).

----------


## gerrard73

*E shikoni çfare ju ndodhe atyre qe mendojne te pushtojne Europen? Askush nuk ka mundur t'a pushtoje dhe askush nuk do te mund t'a pushtoje kurre*

----------


## Erlebnisse

> era,
> me fal po postimi jot mu duk shume konfuz.


Ke te drejte, por doja thjeshte te tregoja, qe sado e fuqishme, asnjehere aq e zonja deri ne piken sa t'i pushtonte. 

Kur e thane edhe me siper Historia s'eshte e verteta, sepse shkruhet nga pushtetaret e ne kete rast fitimtaret... Gjithsesi rendesi ka rezultati jo cfare ishte e cfare mund te bente, por cfare beri e cfare arriti? Ja ku jemi edhe sot e vazhdimesine po e jetojme...

----------


## malo666

europa eshte e pushtuar, cfare kujton se eshte nato. ushtaret amerikane i ke aty per te mbledhur lule.

----------


## xfiles

> *E shikoni çfare ju ndodhe atyre qe mendojne te pushtojne Europen? Askush nuk ka mundur t'a pushtoje dhe askush nuk do te mund t'a pushtoje kurre*


po na e marrin kalane nga brenda plehrat aziatike dale ngadale, nepermjet injorances qe i karakterizon dhe armikut nr 1 te lirse se fjales e maskuar me emrin "korrektesi politike".

----------


## gerrard73

> europa eshte e pushtuar, cfare kujton se eshte nato. ushtaret amerikane i ke aty per te mbledhur lule.


Amerika ka qene gjithmone ne sherbim te Europes. Pastaj ata(amerikanet) çfare jane? Te gjithe punojne per Madherine e Saje, Elizabeten II, Amerika Australia Kanadaja, TE GJITHE.

----------


## Socio

> po na e marrin kalane nga brenda plehrat aziatike dale ngadale, nepermjet injorances qe i karakterizon dhe armikut nr 1 te lirse se fjales e maskuar me emrin "korrektesi politike".


Amin ishalla !

----------


## Homer

> Historine e shkruajne fitimtaret.


E vertet !




> *Hitleri shpetimtari i Europes?*


Veshtir ta besosh ... por jo e pamundur.

Kjo puna e *Hitlerit*, Europes, *Stalinit* po me kujto nje imazh:

http://www.linternaute.com/cinema/im...-kong-9338.jpg

----------


## xfiles

> Amin ishalla !


E si ta kuptoj une kete?

----------


## malo666

amerika e shkaterroje europen dhe e beri skllave te saj, sa s'guxon as sote te kollitet pa marre leje.  ishalla ushtaret e jankistanit zhduken sa me pare dhe e lene te lire.

----------


## Bart_Forever

Ni gjep pershendetje edhe un pja fut ni mendim me mesazh te par

per mua Hitleri ka qen shum mir i pergaditur me sa kam lexu e shiku dokumentar megjithse shumica mund te jen edhe propagand,,Gjermanija Pas luftes dyt botrore ka marr kredi te mdha Amerikes,shkur t e trup i kan mashtru amerikanet dhe gjith kto kredi i kan fut ne armatim,,ndersa ushtaret gjerman e kan qen klas e par mos te flasim per oficeret e shkollen diciplina numer ni,,ndersa rusia ka qen nje popull me ligje diktaturale aty ku mungon buka ske qa futesh ne luft por gabimi qe humbi luften Ger ishte sulmi ne te ftoft e moqale e vende te panjohura mir,,mos te flasim per tanket Gjermane e armatimin,,ishte superfuqi ne at koh,po nje ,me 100 nuk shkon,nuk luftohet kshtu qe gjdo gje ka fundin,,,

----------


## Erlebnisse

............................

----------

